# 95 Nissan Truck xe



## carldmorseii (Jan 19, 2010)

Makes a rattle sound when starting, then it goes away after a few sec. I think its the timing chain making the noise. Does the 95 have a timing chain? Does this sound like a timing chain hydraulic tensioner?


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Chances are you have developed the infamous timing chain rattle (the Achilles Heel of our beloved Nissan four cylinders).

If you do have the 4 cylinder then you do have a timing chain (as opposed to a belt) and your tensioner is probably bad which means the guides are probably bad, too.

Mine does it, too. I'm hoping to change mine out this summer. Is your truck 2WD or 4WD? The procedure for the timing chain is more work for the 4WD.


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

to me there both the same cause i got a 86 2.4 and a 97 2.4 and there the same the 86 is 2wd and mines the 4wd


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Yes, essentially the engine's are the same, but the procedure for changing the timing chain / tensioner is more involved with the 4WD truck. This is because the procedure calls for the removal of the oil pan which involves a lot more work in the 4WD than in the 2WD. To remove the oil pan in the 4WD, the differential has to come out.

Some guys have said they simply unbolt the pan from the bottom of the timing chain cover without removing the differential. Although this seems like it would work, I'd be concerned about being able to get a good seal back on the pan when you were all done.


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

well i had to pull my 97 cover off its the 4x4 and all i did was unbolt the oil pan and let it sit on the diff and i was 5 inches from the cover and pulled it off and when i was done put it back on and ran oil down the cover to get the water out of the pan and i still have a good seal on it cause without pulling the head off u almost have to pull the engine to do it


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

This is good news for me! I've gotta' do the timing chain this summer and I really don't wanna' have to pull the differential.

So why exactly did you have water in the pan? Also, did you replace the pan gasket with a new one or just use gasket sealer and the old gasket? Must've also been a pain in the butt to get the bolts started when you were bolting the pan back up. Was your truck on a heist or on jackstands?


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

well after i got the paper work on the truck we pulled the motor and did rod bearings and oil pump and clutch all together was 745 bucks but we put a new gasket on the oil pan and its still good so i didnt have to do anything and i never had it on stands or a lift im small enough to fit under it even with my front end lower then it should be but theres a few bolts that are a pain to get too on it because the diff is in the way but ya


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Ok, sounds good...but what about the water in the pan?


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

oh ya cause to get to me drain plug on the block i would have to pull my intake so there was the water from water pump that leak down and from the block too


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

What about your timing chain guides? Did you replace those? If you did, were the old ones beat up enough that there were pieces lying in the pan? I've read that the old guides would go to pieces and end up in the pan.

Hey there Carldmorseii, sorry about hijacking your thread. However, everything you've seen written you'll have to consider if you do end up doing the timing chain job.


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

mine was still like new but when we did the bearings there was some stuff in the pan


----------



## carldmorseii (Jan 19, 2010)

*Timing Chain*

Hey no problem I am sitting back and learning. Would the timing chain being loose cause the engine to run rough around 3500 rpms as well? I have done the plugs, wires, fuel injectors, and still it runs rough then.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Hmmm, well I'm not too sure about that one. I'm thinkin' that a ruff runnin' engine @3500 rpm is not a timing chain issue. The rattle on start up occurs as the tensioner hasn't gotten adequate oil pressure to take the slack outta' the chain in the guides. Once the oil pressure builds up, the chain tightens up and the rattle stops. Some folks suggest a Nissan oil filter might help the tensioner hold its pressure. I switched from Fram to Wix, but it didn't help. (The nearest Nissan dealer to me is over an hour away.)

Maybe some of the 'senior' members on board can comment on the rough running engine.

I wonder if reading your engine codes might help? Have never done it myself, but a lotta' members on this site seem to swear by the codes.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

if it is rattling change it soon as it will only get more costly the longer you run it like that..

ie,..t-chain cover gets a hole in it ..something from the t-chain guides gets sucked into the oil pick up..the chain breaks and bends the valves..

or the crank gets scratched from the crap knocked loose by the chain slapping around...

the ka24e has manufacture limits to the t-chain and it's components..

so if your truck has 100 k miles and is rattling ..change it...


----------

